# Help aux surdoués de l'administratif



## miette (Lundi à 20:14)

Bonsoir à toutes, tous! 
Voilà je dois caler mes congés annuels et je bloque sur un détail ou deux.... 😉
Admettons : je pose mes congés d'été du lundi 14 août au vendredi 1er septembre....
J ai une fratrie qui doit me quitter au 31 août car entrée à l école pour la plus petite et arrêt de l accueil périscolaire pour l aînée. Sachant que je suis sur une année incomplète de 41 semaines pour les deux , comment voyez-vous la mensualisation du mois d août ? En effet, pour pôle emploi et Pajemploi on doit indiquer le dernier jour de travail effectif. Est ce que le 31 août, sachant que je serais en cp serait le dernier jour effectif à déclarer ou le vendredi 11 août ? Et pour ma mensualisation les parents doivent me payer jusqu'au 31 août comme calculé contractuellement ou je dois retirer mes 3 sem de cp de la mensualisation ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 21:31)

Bonsoir 

Ca va surtout dépendre  de quand les PE vont vous Licencier

Est ce que sa sera fin juillet , fin août , peu être même début juillet....


----------



## miette (Lundi à 21:32)

Je pensais 31 août


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 21:35)

Oui mais est ce que les PE vont penser comme vous .... Mystère 

Contrat sur 41 semaines c est des profs ?


----------



## miette (Lundi à 21:36)

Non pas profs du tout et ils me laissent tout gérer


----------



## kikine (Mardi à 06:21)

non vous ne pouvez pas être en préavis et en cp acquis en même temps, vos cp ACQUIS sont posés quand ?


----------



## assmatzam (Mardi à 13:57)

Je dirais préavis d'un mois 
du mercredi 12 juillet au vendredi 11 août 2023 

CCC sur salaire d'août du 12 au 31 août 

Ensuite régularisation de salaire 

Et pour finir calcul de l'iccp pour les cp acquis entre le 1er juin et le 11 août 2023

Calcul de la prime de fin de contrat 
1/80 du brut perçu durant la période d'emploi


----------



## miette (Mardi à 14:22)

Coucou assmatzam et mille mercis pour ta réponse. Quand tu écris CCC sur salaire du 12 au 31 août c est déduction sur la mensualisation du 12 au 31 août ?


----------



## miette (Mardi à 14:24)

Pourtant dans les 41 semaines de présence de l enfant on a déjà retiré ces semaines de congés pour le calcul mensualisation donc pourquoi ne doivent ils pas payer la mensualisation d août jusqu'au 31?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 14:39)

Oui miette ccc  c est déduction du 12 au 31 août
Pourquoi déduction alors que les semaines on déjà été décomptés tout simplement parce que votre contrat s arrêtera le 11 août 

Il me semble que avec l accord de l Assmat le préavis peu s effectuer sur des cp


----------



## miette (Mardi à 14:41)

Ok mais la responsable de mon rpe me dit que depuis la nouvelle convention on peut faire le préavis sur les cp???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 14:43)

Si les 2 parties son d accord oui c est possible


----------



## miette (Mardi à 14:45)

Ça sera plus simple en effet et du coup pour pôle emploi et Pajemploi le dernier jour de travail effectif est la 31 août ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 14:49)

Si vous effectuer votre préavis sur vos cp oui au 31 août 

Il est prévu au contrat que vous ayez les enfants en garde juillet août ?


----------



## miette (Mardi à 14:50)

Ils st absents 3 sem en juillet et moi 3 sem en août, ce qui est prévu au contrat


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 14:59)

Ça me surprendrais pas qu il arrête le contrat fin juillet , c est une possibilité


----------



## miette (Mardi à 15:05)

Non non aucun souci ce sont des employeurs en or que j ai depuis 5 ans.


----------



## assmatzam (Mardi à 16:47)

Aucun intérêt pour vous d'accepter de réaliser votre préavis sur vos CP acquis 

Oui vous devez bien arrêter avant la prise de vos congés payés car après on ne vous confiera plus les enfants 

Le fait de calculer le salaire du mois d'août avec le ccc est tout à fait normal vu qu'à compter du 12 plus d'accueil 
Lorsque vous ferez le calcul de la régularisation de salaire les semaines retirer avec le ccc viendront équilibrer la balance 

Croyez moi je suis sûre à 200% de ce que j'avance


----------

